# Some hop leaves are brown, dry



## trustyrusty (23/12/17)

Hi, some of the hop leaves on both plants are dry, and crispy starting from the bottom.. no flower yet... is this normal? 

Is it under watering or over watering or normal. Seems to be the older leaves, main shoots, 

Cheers


----------



## fungrel (23/12/17)

Do you have a way of measuring the pH of the soil?


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (24/12/17)

A common cause for this kind of damage to most plants is some sort of bug infestation or maybe a fungus. I've never grown hops but these are the sort of things that do that to my plants. 

Have a good close look at the leaves on both sides for creepies or eggs. If you find anything use Google for advice.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/17)

trustyrusty said:


> Hi, some of the hop leaves on both plants are dry, and crispy starting from the bottom.. no flower yet... is this normal?
> 
> Is it under watering or over watering or normal. Seems to be the older leaves, main shoots,
> 
> Cheers


That is leaf scorch by the looks of it, if its only around the bottom leaves and the rest of the plants look healthy not to worry. Don't water in full sun unless you are watering just around the base, never feed on hot day's (over 27 degrees).


----------



## captain crumpet (24/12/17)

+1 for leaf scorch


----------



## Chris79 (24/12/17)

Good to know. My hop plant looks like that too.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/12/17)

My Tettnang have that. Tettnang is 2nd year but it seems weaker than others I have. Maybe its that it is a colder climate developed breed and struggles with the harsh Melbourne sun.


----------



## trustyrusty (24/12/17)

Thanks , never feed on hot day? You mean water? Well that is ironic because think it is when you should , no cannot measure ph , thanks


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/12/17)

He means fertiliser feeding. Avoid it on the hot sunny days. Watering is good but best in the morning or you can cold shock the roots if the ground gets hot.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/17)

http://www.uvm.edu/extension/cropso...zelrigg_What_is_wrong_with_my_hops_plants.pdf
I put something similar to this up a couple of years ago, may help you budding hop growers.


----------



## MitchD (24/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> My Tettnang have that. Tettnang is 2nd year but it seems weaker than others I have. Maybe its that it is a colder climate developed breed and struggles with the harsh Melbourne sun.View attachment 110615
> View attachment 110616


My Tettnang has always done that with the first growth bull shoots, I cut it back and let it grow again. The new growth will take off and flower later in the season


----------



## trustyrusty (24/12/17)

This is the second year of growth, I used a natural heribcide this year, garlic and chilli, last year had a few insects eating leaves..
I probably dont do enough feeding.. thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (24/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> http://www.uvm.edu/extension/cropso...zelrigg_What_is_wrong_with_my_hops_plants.pdf
> I put something similar to this up a couple of years ago, may help you budding hop growers.



Hi I think mine could be potassium deficiency or mildew, images not exactly the same, but seems to effect only the older vine, the main shoot... and from base up.... 

So you think I should remove bad leaves.?
thanks


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (24/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> My Tettnang have that. Tettnang is 2nd year but it seems weaker than others I have. Maybe its that it is a colder climate developed breed and struggles with the harsh Melbourne sun.View attachment 110615
> View attachment 110616


This is a different issue. Could be nutrient deficiency, but it looks like spider mite damage to me.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/17)

trustyrusty said:


> http://www.uvm.edu/extension/cropso...zelrigg_What_is_wrong_with_my_hops_plants.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always take off the brown or discoloured leaves, they are generally always the eldest and die off first. If you have leaves the same as your picture all the way up then it wouldn't hurt to put some sulphate of potash around the base of the plant especially as they come into bud.;


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/12/17)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> This is a different issue. Could be nutrient deficiency, but it looks like spider mite damage to me.


I'll look very close but spider mites is one pest I don't get thank fark coz I get plenty other pests to deal with.  Maybe a deficiency but I grew Victoria in the same bed previouse years and it was mass growth and bullet proof on all accounts. I kinda regret getting rid of the Victoria actually.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/12/17)

_Garden show on radio today talked about broad mites that can be on purchased seedlings and leafs dying and plants that look like they have a virus could be infected and the chemicals that kill mites are toxic neem seems to be what to use to control these mites may be coming a problem because of the toxic chemicals not now being used and becoming more common._


----------



## trustyrusty (25/12/17)

Hi cut a few leaves off and here a few samples. Thanks


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (25/12/17)

I use eco neem and white pest oil on my lemon and lime tree to control leaf miner. Just trying too keep it envro friendly. It does mention that it doesn't harm bees.

On the product info it mentions that it controls mites.

https://ecoorganicgarden.com.au/products/pest-disease/eco-neem/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/12/17)

Off topic but I had trouble with leaf miner on an orange tree, tried the neem oil several times, in the end took off every infected leaf now I have a nice healthy orange tree.
Are there many leaves like that rusty?


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (25/12/17)

In the past I have taken leaves and cuttings to a local nursery to get problems identified. Flower power is a bit like bunnings for plants, can be a bit hit and miss with the info. So if possible go to a independent nursery.

Better still, send that photo to a hop grower with some background, what type of hop, fertiliser used, where it's growing.


----------



## TwoCrows (25/12/17)

We are near the hole in the ozone, the sun is harsh in south eastern states. 

When growing strawberries and tomatoes in pots around Melbourne the ideal soil and ambient temperatures are around 18-21 degrees.
I have noticed that this year a lot of browning of the leaves has been apparent this year as we had a few hot days( 30+ )late Nov and early Dec. 
I grow Veggies in soil and in hydro, on hot days water is the biggest requirement of plants and food is less required.

I like to add fertilizer at half or quarter strength often , rather then in large infrequent doses.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/12/17)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> This is a different issue. Could be nutrient deficiency, but it looks like spider mite damage to me.


Wow. You called it. Its a combination of things on the Tettnang actually but there is spider mites amongst it as well. Just goes to show how different hops can be more susceptible to pests and ailments than others.


----------



## trustyrusty (25/12/17)

No not many, cut them off now, new smaller leaves behind...


----------



## trustyrusty (25/12/17)

I think you are right about ozone, sometimes if In the sun skin burns, real bite... that is only a minute.. can't imagine what a leafy must like for 4 or 5 hours... I think that has a lot to do with brown crisp leaves, cheers


----------



## SeeFar (25/12/17)

Whilst we’re on the subject, I’m keen to pick up some rhizomes and kick off myself. I note a bloke in manly has some cascade rhizomes and I’ll be in town soon. 

Should I wait until winter when they are fresh or will they be fine as long as they have been stored moist? Should I also await early spring to plant? I’ve been doing some reading but not come across that info and have to decide tomorrow if I grab these particular rhizomes.


----------



## SeeFar (25/12/17)

Found - http://beersmith.com/blog/2008/04/10/growing-hops-in-the-garden-how-to-grow-beer-hops/


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Whilst we’re on the subject, I’m keen to pick up some rhizomes and kick off myself. I note a bloke in manly has some cascade rhizomes and I’ll be in town soon.
> 
> Should I wait until winter when they are fresh or will they be fine as long as they have been stored moist? Should I also await early spring to plant? I’ve been doing some reading but not come across that info and have to decide tomorrow if I grab these particular rhizomes.


Plant any time of the year here in Vic. Were are you?
First consider their permanent ground. The way they can do best and be the best (good moist ground and sunlight etc) and advantage for you as a summer shade and decoration. 
Also consider after years they can be invasive underground so make sure not to plant them at fence lines because they will spread underground if not contained.


----------



## SeeFar (26/12/17)

They will be great growing around my deck. 

I'm in Canberra, so right latitude.


----------



## wynnum1 (26/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Plant any time of the year here in Vic. Were are you?
> First consider their permanent ground. The way they can do best and be the best (good moist ground and sunlight etc) and advantage for you as a summer shade and decoration.
> Also consider after years they can be invasive underground so make sure not to plant them at fence lines because they will spread underground if not contained.


Yes they said that about not planting different varieties close together that you will not know variety of particular rhizomes .


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (27/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Wow. You called it. Its a combination of things on the Tettnang actually but there is spider mites amongst it as well. Just goes to show how different hops can be more susceptible to pests and ailments than others.


It's something I deal with every year. Get on it! It can spread quickly to all plants. You can spray the underside of the leaves with various things, just google it. At my size field, I have to bring in predatory insects.


----------



## trustyrusty (4/1/18)

HI Btw I think I a lot the brown leaf was from heat, had another really hot day and I forgot to water... we have had some real bite to the sun lately when it has been out... cheers


----------



## good4whatAlesU (4/1/18)

My Tettnang also had a bad infestation of mites (seemed to be more susceptible than other varieties) - I had to cut off the early bines and let the new growth come through.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (4/1/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I'll look very close but spider mites is one pest I don't get thank fark coz I get plenty other pests to deal with.  Maybe a deficiency but I grew Victoria in the same bed previouse years and it was mass growth and bullet proof on all accounts. I kinda regret getting rid of the Victoria actually.


I'll have Victoria rhizomes in winter if you decide to grow it again...and have space for it.


----------



## trustyrusty (7/1/18)

I saw something the ozone layer last night and it can cause brown leaves, too hot and today is getting hammered... nothing I can do watered twice already, but the leaves are wilting.. I guess hops generally for cooler climates.. 35 degrees and hot wind is a killer ... cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/1/18)

Wilting on a hot day is what is known as transpiration, nothing to worry about when the sun goes down they come good.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/1/18)

There is this stuff from Yates, just need to check if you can use it on edible plants.

https://m.yates.com.au/products/saving-water/1---protect/yates-waterwise-droughtshield-ready-to-use/


----------



## trustyrusty (7/1/18)

Being burnt dried out is more accurate.. pretty damn sure the sun has had more bite when it has been out these last few months,


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/1/18)

trustyrusty said:


> Being burnt dried out is more accurate.. pretty damn sure the sun has had more bite when it has been out these last few months,


Do you have different varieties and they are all suffering? Its only my Tettnang that are suffering like they are the most vulnerable it seems. Multiple problems. I just pruned a pile of bad leaves off mine and they have; White Fly, Spider Mite, Leaf Minor, catapillars, scale and probably slugs and snails and more. Possums will go the tett more than any others unless I keep it out of their reach. All regardless of the fact that I treat them as much as the others and more so to help it improve.
Poor old Tettnang will be second season fail. The only one I've failed with.


----------



## trustyrusty (7/1/18)

I have 2 both the same, they are in pots so not the best, think it is just to hot them ATM


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/1/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> There is this stuff from Yates, just need to check if you can use it on edible plants.
> 
> https://m.yates.com.au/products/saving-water/1---protect/yates-waterwise-droughtshield-ready-to-use/


You can use that on edibles, I have sprayed the leaves on my climbing beans in the past.


trustyrusty said:


> I have 2 both the same, they are in pots so not the best, think it is just to hot them ATM


If the pots are in direct sunlight the rhizomes will be under stress, especially if they are black pots.


----------



## fungrel (7/1/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Y
> If the pots are in direct sunlight the rhizomes will be under stress, especially if they are black pots.


All my hop plants that were in the ground looked fine today. The general herb/vege plants in pots were suffering stress by the mid afternoon, so no doubt the crowns in pot would have been.


----------



## trustyrusty (24/1/18)

BTW hop plants have made a good recovery from heat, one tree nearly no leaves in the heat, has bushed up well. I did not think there was time in the year to get back..... probably better than they were... lots of off-shoots look for places to expand...
cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/1/18)

trustyrusty said:


> BTW hop plants have made a good recovery from heat, one tree nearly no leaves in the heat, has bushed up well. I did not think there was time in the year to get back..... probably better than they were... lots of off-shoots look for places to expand...
> cheers


They will expand, the rhizome is a lateral mover and I would lay a bet that they are already through the bottom of your pots and looking where to go next. Good to hear that they recovered.


----------

